# A few from Brazil...



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 26, 2018)

Just a few captures from my recent Brazil trip.

Cheers!

Glenn






Blue and Yellow Macaw





Red-billed Scythebill





Neotropic Cormorant





Scarlet-headed Blackbird





Ringed Kingfisher





Jaguar





Black-collared Hawk


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 26, 2018)

Congratulations from Brasil. Here we write with "s".

Are these from the Pantanal?


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2018)

Beautiful series. 8) Well done, Glenn.


----------

